# ms or la ridin for the 4th weekend



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

is anybody going to any atv parks this weekend for a party? im itchin to ride an like meetin up with other atv people so who wants to ride?? text me 662-820-8831 and we can make plans to ride


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Just sent you a text buddy. I am going to start the day at either mudfury(west monroe, or muddmaddness(choudrant). I think I am going to end up hitting both parks before Saturday is over with. Unless I am just having too much fun at the one I begin at.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be but my bike is in The shop and my rhino is apart in my garage


----------

